# Help sex my leucs



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello,
I have 3 luecs which are about a yr old give or take and was wondering if I could get some thoughts on what sex they may be? 

Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Male, female and leaning towards female.


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you, in your experience when do they start calling?


----------



## Sea-Agg09 (Feb 2, 2013)

What are you basing that on? I'm trying to get a handle on sexing myself.

I notice the first is thinner than the other 2. Toepads look about the same to me. Anything else I missed?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like a 1.2 to me.

Leucs are basically sexed by body shape. Toe pads mean nothing with this species.
Females have a pear shape to them.


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you gamble, I thought I had 1.1 due to the size difference but that other one is a lil close. I appreciate the help.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Leucs can call early on..I've heard one at 6 months. They usually respond well to youtube calls if you haven't tried that already.

Oh, and my guess is 1.1.1 but probably 1.2


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

jdooley195 said:


> Leucs can call early on..I've heard one at 6 months. They usually respond well to youtube calls if you haven't tried that already.
> 
> Oh, and my guess is 1.1.1 but probably 1.2


Agreed. Thinking 1.2. The males can call early, but it'll still be a while longer before the females will be sexually mature.

-Chris


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

My Leucs didn't start calling until around 16 months and breeding till 18. Try playing the recording in the link that Red eyed Troy frog provided, most effective I found.http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88708
My male would show interest in the recording before he was able to answer back. Before he could call he would take a wide stance get as " puffy" as he could. Good luck and be patient.


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

I just wanted to thank everyone so much for their replies and tips. I really appreciate all the help, I have played callings for them but it just looks like I'll have a wait a bit longer 

Thanks again


----------

